# Co2 refills in Grimsby/Stoney Creek?



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a place in Grimsby or Stoney Creek that will fill a Co2 tank.
I've tried searching online... Can't find anyone...

Thanks if anyone can help... Even Hamilton or Burlington would be ok if necessary...


----------



## RD66 (Jan 20, 2013)

Weld Tech Products Inc
19 Garden Avenue
Stoney Creek, ON


----------

